

Save the internet. Tell TRAI we need network neutrality - manish_gill
http://www.savetheinternet.in/

======
meta-coder
This article[1] highlights the ridiculously regressive arguments given by the
Indian ISPs against net neutrality, as reflected from the TRAI’s consultation
paper:

    
    
      1. OTTs negatively affect our revenue
      2. OTT apps use very less data
      3. OTTs earn too much
      4. Net neutrality is already dead
      5. Compression algorithms further reduce our profits
      6. Too much freedom of expression is bad
    

Here's how the telecom regulatory authority of India defines OTT:

"The term over-the-top (OTT) refers to applications and services which are
accessible over the internet and ride on operators’ networks offering internet
access services e.g. social networks, search engines, amateur video
aggregation sites etc. The best known examples of OTT are Skype, Viber,
WhatsApp, Chat On, Snapchat, Instagram, Kik, Google Talk, Hike, Line, WeChat,
Tango, e-commerce sites (Amazon, Flipkart etc.),Ola, Facebook messenger, Black
Berry Messenger, iMessage, online video games and movies (Netflix, Pandora)."

[1] [http://new-digital-india.blogspot.in/2015/04/how-indian-
isps...](http://new-digital-india.blogspot.in/2015/04/how-indian-isps-are-
trai-ing-to-kill.html)

edit: added definition of OTT

------
chetanahuja
To add a bit more perspective to this, here's an article explaining what's
going on with India's mobile Internet landscape
[http://yourstory.com/2015/04/airtel-zero-india-net-
neutralit...](http://yourstory.com/2015/04/airtel-zero-india-net-neutrality/)

------
maskedinvader
tl,dr: its a campaign where you enter name and email and hit a button that
pops up your email program filling in an email to the chairman of TRAI to
support net neutrality in India. India needs net neutrality. An 1885 act
surely can't be used as an argument to make faster lanes on the open internet.

